# Bianchi Super Grizzly 1988



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi,

Have had this for some years now, but this is the first time I'm putting up pics.

I believe Super Grizzly was Bianchi's top of the line mtb, with Deore XT all through. I'm not sure if she's a 1987 or a 1988, maybe someone out there can tell me? Not all parts are original, and if i remember correctly, it had Rollercams when I got it.

The double U-brakes are pretty cool I think, and you get decent braking power with the 4-finger levers :thumbsup: Sorry about the tyres, but she's a rider, and I think black tyres go ok together with the celeste green and black parts.

Frame: Lugged Bianchi Super Grizzly 21", Celeste green (don't know what the tubing is)

Fork: Bianchi

Headset: Deore XT 1"
Stem: Tioga T-bone
Grips: Ritchey

Brakes: Deore XT U-brakes
Brake Pads: Deore XT
Brake Levers: Deore XT 4-finger

Shifters: Deore XT 6-speed thumbies
Front Derailleur: Deore XT
Rear Derailleur: Deore XT
Cassette: Deore XT
Chain: Deore XT
Cranks: Deore XT
Chainrings: Deore XT, biopace
Pedals: Deore XT

Rims: Ritchey Vantage
Hubs: Deore XT
Tyres: Kenda

Saddle: Ritchey Logic
Seatpost: Deore XT
Seatpost Binder: Deore XT

Pics:


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

That's absolutely stunning. I'm jealous 

Some of those used the Super Set. I'm not a Bianchi expert, however.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I always liked those. Tough but reasonably light frame with some of the toughest parts shimano ever made. Very nice and sharp looking too.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I really like that one, I'm a sucker for the Celeste color. Get some Timbuk 2s from FFB to keep it period correct and still keep it as a rider.


----------



## scozim (Nov 27, 2008)

That's one of my vintage grail mtb's - some day.


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks guys 


I'm thinking of putting a pair of rollercams back on, and maybe some skinwalls, we'll see. I have a set of Timbuk II's somewhere, but don't know if they're still viable. Tyre clearence is also pretty minimal (practically nonexistant..) with the Kendas, so there's a fair amount of rub on the chainstays when turning harder. 


Does anybody know how to tell if it's a '87 or a '88? Info on old Bianchi mtb's is pretty scarce on the web..


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Major said:


> Does anybody know how to tell if it's a '87 or a '88? Info on old Bianchi mtb's is pretty scarce on the web..


You can check your date codes on the Shimano components here;http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm 
This thread and your serial number may be of assist;http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...Number-Identification?highlight=bianchi+seria


----------



## awun (Jul 22, 2011)

What a beautifull bike! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> You can check your date codes on the Shimano components here;http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm
> This thread and your serial number may be of assist;http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...Number-Identification?highlight=bianchi+seria


Can't remember which of the components are original as I have changed most of them, but that serial number thread seems good - thanks


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

awun said:


> What a beautifull bike! Thanks for sharing the photos!


Thanks for the kind words


----------

